# Wooden pin brush



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Just received the large CC wooden pin brush. I brushed Scout and it is amazing. Truffles is 11lbs and it is a good size for her also. Found my new brush!:smile2:


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

I have the small one. As soon as I got it, I'd wish I'd gotten the larger one.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a large oval and a small oblong. I use the large oval when I'm drying them, but I keep the small oblong in my travel grooming kit that goes to trials and on trips with us. It's a convenient size for quick "fluff ups" as needed!


----------



## Conservativecamp (Sep 2, 2015)

That CC wooden pin brush is AMAZING! While the pups and I were at my sister's this past weekend (she had breast cancer surgery Friday) she showed me hers that she had recently ordered for her Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. She keeps her in long coat and it's a chore to keep tangle-free and mat-free. I brushed both Callie and Annie with it and it was wonderful! She let me use her CC buttercomb as well. I came home and ordered both for us! I am hoping they arrive tomorrow. I've looked at both for so long but just didn't see how they would make that much difference and they are costly! If you are on the fence - BUY them! They are worth the money!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I really was totally amazed I could brush through Scout's coat with the wooden pin brush. I think he actually liked to brushed with it. It's just the best!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> I really was totally amazed I could brush through Scout's coat with the wooden pin brush. I think he actually liked to brushed with it. It's just the best!


Just be aware, though... It still won't take mats out. You need a comb for that!!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

krandall said:


> Just be aware, though... It still won't take mats out. You need a comb for that!!!


I still needed to use the slicker and buttercomb on a few areas on Scout. The brush slide so smoothly through Scout's coat. It just made the brushing much easier on him.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Which brush works the best right after the bath while you are drying them? I noticed there are several different CC brushes. I think I bought the wrong one. He doesn't like the feel of the pins. He loves the CC combs. I bought the buttercomb.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lisa T. said:


> Which brush works the best right after the bath while you are drying them? I noticed there are several different CC brushes. I think I bought the wrong one. He doesn't like the feel of the pins. He loves the CC combs. I bought the buttercomb.


I like the wood pin brushes best for drying. I use the large oval, but that doesn't really matter... whichever one will fit your hand and the dog best. I have a small one in my travel grooming kit.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Today is Scout and Truffles grooming day. I am going to ask the groomer to try out the new wooden pin brush. I really like it and so do the pups!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

If the dog is in a puppy style cut, would a pin brush still be suitable? I have a pin brush but not the CC brand. It doesn't seem to do much for Willow's shorter hair. I've been using a comb on her almost exclusively,


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> If the dog is in a puppy style cut, would a pin brush still be suitable? I have a pin brush but not the CC brand. It doesn't seem to do much for Willow's shorter hair. I've been using a comb on her almost exclusively,


I think my two like it because it is like a massage. Scout is my fluff ball and it is perfect for him. It is gentle and goes smoothly through his coat. I think it would work well for a puppy cut because it grips the hair better than a plain pin brush.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Yesterday the groomer used the new CC wooden pin brush on Scout and Truffles and really liked it. She actually dematted Scout with it. Only had to use a slicker on one area on his bottom. I had a video of Scout, but I'm not able to post it. Here is a picture of the Truffles girl on the table. Too wild to get one off the table! :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Oh my gosh, Truffles looks adorable!


----------

